# Terrorist Takedown. Problem.



## khattam_ (May 22, 2005)

Hey Ppl,
I got a game called "Terrorist Takedown" and installed it on my machine. I have NiVDA TNT2 Display card. I have Win XP pro SP2 installed and P4 processor with 128 Mb SDRAM.

The game shows an error: 
*tt_en critical error: COuld not create device*

I tried it on 98 and another computer with slightly diffrent config, but in vain.......
Can anyone help??
Thanks in Advance........................


----------



## jitubhai (May 22, 2005)

try replacing the cd


----------



## khattam_ (May 22, 2005)

No. Replacing CD doesn't work.................


----------



## wizrulz (May 24, 2005)

is it a original cd??? If yes then please get it replaced or contact the company vai email. Every game has help and contact information....on original cd's.


----------



## NikhilVerma (May 24, 2005)

tt_en critical error: Could not create device


This error occurs if your VGA RAM is too low.... Please match the sys requirements for the game and your PC....


----------



## khattam_ (May 25, 2005)

@NikhilVerma
I have 32 Mb Nivdia Card .......
Isn't that enough........??


----------

